

Founder Arrogance - ezl
http://ezliu.com/founderarrogance/

======
adennis4
This kind of made me laugh. I've used RentShare before - and I'm pretty sure
Chris Toppino isn't a made up name. Nicely done.

It's a waste of emotion to get angry over misplaced advice. I would say advice
is a waste more often than not. Yet, people are compelled to hand it out. The
advice that you're talking about is a selfish act. "I haven't spent any time
thinking about this...and I probably won't think about it much again...but I
really want to help in this moment, and I want you to appreciate me." The
advice is not based on "arrogance and presumption of idiocy". They haven't
thought about your perspective on the matter at all. It's too big of a
problem, and would take too much time to give it that much thought.

They don't give a shit if you follow the advice - rather, they prefer you
thank them for their "interesting" perspective and say you'll give it some
more thought. Why not allow that to be your reaction, rather than fury???

------
stophson9
In some ways arrogance in a founder is necessary though. While confidence and
arrogance are different - if you really think that you are going to be the one
that gets it right and creates a successful high growth tech company... that
is a little arrogant in and of it's self... or insane. Either way - it's
necessary.

